# MotorBike, Bicycle, Show, Ohio



## Chiptosser (May 8, 2019)

Mid-Ohio Classic Scooter
Swap meet, show
Moved to Kenton, Ohio   
May 15-18      more info. In show listing.


----------



## Chiptosser (May 10, 2019)

A tour of the Brim Collection is scheduled for this event. 
Lets make this a must attend event!


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2019)

How was it?? pics?


----------



## Chiptosser (May 31, 2019)

The grounds where very nice, lots of room to ride, clean, nice restrooms. 
The grass areas where a bit soft, considering all the rain that we have had.
There was plenty of black top area for vendors to setup and stay out of the wet.
I can try to find out the head count for the event later on.     I thought it was a very well attended , the weather wasn't the mos cooperative.
We need more bicycle vendors, participants, I am sure this show will grow.        There where people from California at this new show grounds. 
Food vendors on the grounds, The fair grounds are located at the edge of town, other food and fuel are very close by.
I am not a picture taker, so I have no pictures.  You can check out some of the Mid-Ohio Scooter member posts, they may have pictures. 
Looking forward to next year.


----------

